# A&S Class 17-01



## BoomBam (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I posted an intro a couple weeks ago and since then I have put in a package for MARSOC. I got my orders to A&S in January 2017 and I am currently doing the 10 week prep course. I'm currently on deployment and I don't get back to 29 Palms until the beginning of October. Any other Marines near my area going?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 25, 2016)

Wishing you good luck, Marine.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Welcome to SS.

Best of luck on the road before you.


----------



## BoomBam (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you for the  support!


----------



## PabstGOAT (Oct 22, 2016)

BoomBam said:


> Thank you for the  support!



I'll be there man!


----------

